# What age did your Golden go GRAY?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What age did your Golden's face start going white/gray?

When did he/she have the full white mask?

Chrissy has even white hairs doen her back and tail


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I wouldn't exactly call her gray yet, but she did get some white around her eyes and her chin very early on. It's staying just that way for now, she's almost 7. I notice it a little bit more every year.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Lyndi slowly started turning gray after age 4.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Molly and Jenny (not related) started to gray at about 8yrs.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska is 8 and she started turning,a bit grey,in the last 6 mths.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My first golden went gray pretty early. I remember looking at her one day and noticing that she was wearing "white googles"...lol...and it spread out from there. By the time she died at age 9 yrs + 11 mo, she had a totally white face. I still have a soft spot in my heart whenever I see a golden-oldie.


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Sandy started about 7or8, Kelly got white faced about 5. Lilla now has some white under her chin. I think she will get white faced soon. She's 4 now.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I don't remember*

my Amber going Grey. She turned somewhat white.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Dusty was probably 6 or so. 4-year-old Boo already has gray hairs all over.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Oakley is 10 and really doesn't look his age because his face has always been very light-Coach on the other hand is starting to get white/grey aroung his muzzle at the age of 5.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oakley and Coach still look great!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy is darker on her face than to the rest of her hair but with a bit of white on her chin. I've noticed though the past few months that her muzzle is just starting to get a little bit of white throughout. She just turned 5. I can't believe my baby is getting old!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I voted on 6-7. Penny is just starting to get 'goggles'. It's not too noticeable because she's pretty light.

What I notice most about her aging is how much shorter her spurts of energy and playing are. So sad... My puppy's growing up and growing old.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Oakley and Coach still look great!


Thanks, Vern! Oakley is starting to age. The hip dysplasia is more evident as he ages.


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nugget was 8 1/2 years when he passed and he was just starting to show a little gray on his muzzle.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

*Turned grey overnight!*

A woman I met in the park told me that her golden turned grey "overnight," which coincided with the birth of their son!

Helaine


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sivin said:


> A woman I met in the park told me that her golden turned grey "overnight," which coincided with the birth of their son!


My mom says hair turned grey when I was born.... :uhoh:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Gosh! I'm not sure - Jake started around the muzzle when he was about 5 - I think it was pretty gradual but next thing we knew - he was looking like a Harlequin! 

This is at 16 1/2! Because of him I have a HUGE soft spot for Old Gold.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka started going gray in the face at four. We blamed it on Gunner! LOL!
Now Gunner is four and starting to get gray around his eyes. It makes me sad! Selka is now 8 and his face is totally white and he is getting a gray streak down his back like a skunk!


----------

